#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  What Was The Worst Game You Ever Played?

## Moana

*Hello Gamers!*  :love: 

Games are for entertainment and I've seen some people who are real bad freaks over games, they would sit at the same place for hours and keep on playing the game. I've even seen people standing in queues from midnight for the launch of new games. For instant: Call Of Duty!

*My question I would like to raise here at the moment is, what was the worst game you ever played in your life? Which would have made you feel real upset after playing?* :Smile:

----------

